# Twin does!



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

My doe had twin girls this morning!
But the after birth still has not come
View attachment 93786
View attachment 93787
View attachment 93788


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Did the placenta pass yet? Is it hanging out?


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

No it hasn't only a little bit


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you letting the kids nurse?


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes, she still has not let the after birth go....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get oxytocin from the vet.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

I got some from my neighbor last night around 6:30


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

What else can I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do another dose.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

My neighbor said not to give a second dose right now. He said to go in and see if she has another kid and to gently pull on the sac a little bit. There was no kid that I could feel and I don't think there was a sac(I didn't feel one). Do you think she could have lost it last night before or after I went out and ate it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, she could have. If you aren't finding anything both inside her and out around her pen, then she must have passed it and ate it.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you soooo much! Should I be concerned at all?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok. Thank you


----------



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

How is she?


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

She is doing great! Thank you for asking


----------

